# Canberra - Lake Burley Griffin 4/2/07



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Cough, splurt, what? Ohhhhhhh <yawn>

Damn these 5:30am starts are killing me, after loading the car after a strong brew and my morning ciggie I woke Claire for a lift to Black Mountain peninsula to meet up with the rest of the Canberra crew, wasn't too sure who the attendees would be but was pleasantly surprised to see Red Pheonix, Victor, Funda & Ash rigging up ready to get on with another early morning yak fest on a pristine Sunday morning on Lake Burley Griffin. ( Most were admiring Leigh's new Hobie Adventure whilst giving me crap about being 7 minutes late, although Red knew that was a stella effort considering my usual 7:30am - 8:00am body clock routine ).

We all headed off right of the ramp ( except Leigh who flew off east at mach 10 in the opposite direction ) in near darkness heading for the now infamous corner near the rowing platform that holds giant Cod and the obese Golden Perch, after struggling to wake I decided to do the obligatory 'Stroll & troll' away from the main group concentrating on keeping my big Boomerang lure ( Upgraded last night to Owner hook setup ) as close to the overhanging tree line as possible, lots of fish gleaming on the surface as I travelled along towards another temporary rowing platform marking the end of my trolling distance.

"Good quality snagzzz, might just hang here and try some spinnerbaits" I whispered to myself, drifting slowly approximately 800m towards the crew, threw my spinnerbaits carefully and covered small amounts of ground eventually stopping to have a smoke and extract any native who dared to cross my path ( Sat at one particular snag for about 25 minutes ), unfortunately the only native encountered was a hairy bushy man named Allan who left the thick and fast Redfin action to also troll a big deep diver down past the willows... "Any luck mate?" said Funda with a perplexed look on his face, I exclaimed that I had been sitting at this particular snag for a while and was about to move on, took about 3 paddle strokes towards the main group before I heard my name called out ( Quite calmly I might add, they dont call him Cod Whisperer for nothing ).

Funda just passed my snag when his Jumbuck Swagman lure in a yellow and black pattern was belted from below, with the fight drawing out we both knew it was a decent Murray Cod or Golden Perch but how big it going to be was another story, the facial expression said it all around the 4 minute mark with Funda grinning from ear to ear after a show of colour confirmed it was a big Cod ( I applauded his efforts but secretly was a little miffed, this was MY snag and that was MY fish! ), after being schooled on the results of spinnerbaits over hard bodied lures by Cod Whisperer the mongrel does the exact opposite of what he has showed me and catches a trophy winning fish... Only joking mate, what a quality fish and a great entry for yourself and Canberra in the AKFF monthly fishing competition, First stop Lake Burley Griffin, next stop the world.

Left the western side in a huff over towards my favourite trolling ground ( Redfin Land, Perch City ) and bumped into Ash again and Squidder asking Jason if he had seen the Birthday boy Leigh yet, first decent bend in the light gear since embarking on our journey forcing a huge struggle on my new rod setup, my new personal best English Perch at 41cm was landed quickly followed with Ash smashing his former P/B before almost being steam rolled by a rowing squad ( Who also managed to snag poor Ash's lure in the scull, needless to say I was yelling and cursing in there direction ). <sigh>

Saw some commotion at the boat ramp so decided to head over passing Jimmyak in Allan's Bass SIK moving out for a paddle, said hello and spied the grey Outback of Garrick in the distance moving slowly near the thick willow trees, got to the ramp thinking the main party was leaving but they were all checking out Victors thumper 43cm Redfin ( That is some fish mate, is that your personal best English Perch? ), Red headed home to nurse the bubby while we all headed out again for one more attempt at some bigger fish... So many bloody rowers made for one busy body of water, some heated words were exchanged between vessels helping the decision to bring the end to one hell of a successful day.

Thanks for the company guys and a big cheers to Ash for his work organising us all at such an early hour ( Well done on the fish again mate, hope it tastes as good as it looks ), Nice to meet you Garrick ( Finally, taken a few trips to catch up with you ) and a big thankyou for Jason showing me ( And actually doing it for me ) a top way to fillet Redfin... Good luck this afternoon guys, may the dedicated few catch some stonker Redfin and perhaps get lucky enough to snare the elusive native fish that seem to keep getting fatter and fatter with there heavy diet of a certain red striped introduced species.


















































































Hope you enjoyed the report! 8)


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Went out on LBG this morning for first ever paddle in a kayak and met a few of the Canberra crew. Didnt catch any fish tho i was trying, i think i was more focussed on getting the feel for being on the water again (that and i need to do alot more research into my fishing  ).
Many thanks to Funda for letting me use his bass. No fish but still had a great day, cant wait to get back out there.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Top report Derek! and nice to meet the rest of the guys for the first time! great day on the water! and those dammed rowers, they sit the wrong way! didn't even apologise for stripping 100meters of line and almost lose a fav lure! I might not be so...umm...polite the next time :x

never the less, glad to get a PB on the redfin which gave me some curry on the light gear......also nice to see Allan grab a nice cod right from dereks snag (sorry derek, but I was chuckling like a school girl when Allan came past and told me) :lol:

Ash


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paff , great report and super photos , really enjoyed reading it , no doubt about cod whisperer is there , if there there , he will get them, congrats on the redfin mate , you would have to be happy with that , nice tight group down there at canberra, is it Leighs birthday , if so , put up a post so we can all wish him happy birthday


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Great report and some great fish - the satisfaction level for a cod like that must be at the extreme end of the scale - well done :!:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice to read the story and drool over the pics. Great looking area and some awesome fish.

Huge redfin you folks are catching, sure must be fun going out there and doing ya bit to rid Australian waters of these feral imports.

Jimmyak, welcome to yak fishing. Don't worry about how much ya caught. I recall visiting Sydney (and took my yak) and doing a trip with Occy, Peril, Gatesy, Mangox and ? and I enjoyed so much the scenery that I didn't worry that I was not getting anything. It's all good fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Well heres a few more pics from tonight, I'll let Kim tell the story :wink:














































Cheers, Allan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good to see so many getting together and such great results. Special congrats to Funda, lovely fish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

yaawn, up from my nana nap ...

Waking about 4am, thinking if I can get to the lake first might try the infamous corner on the western side before anyone arrives. Being organised as usual, I arrive at the lake at 5:15 am, first to arrive started to unpack and rig up ready for a paddle but first needed a cigarette to function.

Allan arrives, so I wait and asks "where is everyone"?, my answer is Ash organised 6 am start not 5:30 (sh$%$%@@#), by 5:37 there are four of us, Redpheniox, Funda, Paffoh and myself.

Sun is slowly rising so there is enough light, wind is quiet and the lake looks like a mirror, beautiful morning and off we set.

Funda and apprentice Paffoh (I hope the apprentice is learning to whisper COD) move quickly to the infamous corner in hope for a native. I follow from behind with some sounder problems, so I just turned it off. Redpheniox head in the opposite direction.

Lures flying in the corner trying to give the native's a selection of annoying colorful flashing wobbling things to attack. No luck here, redfin are biting and of a decent size.

Casting my spinner bait a get a few bumps but no hookup, persistent I finally have a take, first redfin was 36 cm a PB. Funda and apprentice decided to move on and try a few other snags but I was persistent and stayed. Casting and Casting and finally a BIG hit ... native..? Does feel like one, has the pulling power like one, the its shaking must be a refin or it is a cod (never caught a cod yet so I don't know how they fight). Few good hard runs, I finally bring in the beast, shape looks like a small Yella, alas its a redfin, 43 cm and 1.42 Kg a big reddie. Now where are the other guys for that fishy picture ... hmm

After this the fish stopped biting ... a few more casts .... bloody hell a big birds nest in my baitcaster ...; bugger. Time to find a quite spot, genital wind start to blow, time to untangle the birds nest. 15 minutes later birds nest is gone, time to look at the sounder. The silly thing will not read the transducer... hmmm, I place the sounder in simulator mode and back, working now. Time the get back into some fishing.

Decided to follow the path of the apprentice by trolling. As I bypass the apprentice (without master) he tells me the master caught a cod.

Catch up to Funda, the Master and Garrick and continued to troll to the Rowers jetty. Seeing a few good size fish on the sounder and caught a few little redfin. Decided to Cast my Oar-Gee lure into the snags and picked up an large redfin (39cm) on 2 Kg outfit. This refin was a fit and fighting machine and took a while to bring him in.

Time to troll back to the other end, more little redfin attaching lure that was the same size. These redfin are sure aggressive. now Ash was on the water, the Canberra numbers are growing.

Decided to head back to the ramp as I could see many Yaks. Catch up to Squidder and new face JimmyYak, time to show off the Monster redfin and for a good chat, and compare the morning catches.

All in all a very productive morning by all, new faces and cacting up with others I haven't seen for a while.

Victor


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks all re; comments on little cod, that fish took a lot of work but at least I'm off to a good start for the comp.

Jimmyak, welcome to the wonderful world of stealth mate, hope to see more of ya in the future and the fish will start hitting the deck soon (just troll past paffoh :lol: )

What a day! 8 hours in the yak and loving it, who's up fer a fish tomorrow?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

victor-victor said:


> now Ash was on the water, the Canberra numbers are growing.


Hey Vic, I was actually out pretty early too! launched the same time as Derek, snuck up right behind you and said g'day but you might have been attempting to mind meld with the natives and didn't hear me :shock:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry Ash for not saying hi when I first saw you.

I was in my own world trying not to get another birds nest, I was all fingers and not thumbs this morning. 

Victor


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

You guys are pulling in some ripper reddies up there. Nice "little" (as you described it) cod Funda.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, great report. Love the piccies. Some real nice reddies there and that cod is awesome. Great stuff, sounds like a great day out.
Cheers
Col.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good to read of so many akffers gathering at LBG with good results, and enjoyed reading all the exploits :wink:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

JMJ Funda - i was expecting a cod - not a COD. Thats a beauty!

Good reports guys, a nice little clan you have going now - and getting amongst some quality fish as well I might add. Nice work.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great report guys, 
looks like you got into some good sized reddies,

Allan unreal work on the cod mate, you have done it again!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great turnout on Sunday morning, good to meet Ash for the first time, and witness some more witty banter between Funda and a rowing crew, who seem to be getting bolder and ruder with each passing trip (the rowing crews, not Funda :lol: ). It's now at the stage where we (the stationary boats) need to get out of the way of the boats underway, to avoid being cleaned up, because the rowers don't look where they are going - my understanding is that this is the opposite of what the rules state. Despite fishing the lake edges, we had to take evasive action twice in about 5 minutes, to avoid being hit by the same rowers on their way down, then back up the lake. :x

Anyway, some great fish were caught by the assembled Canberrites, including Allan's great cod, and a stonker of a redfin caught by Victor, which looked like it has been on the 'Weight Gainer' powder - it was truly an obese fish. :shock:

Allan, Kim and I enjoyed a late afternoon session as well, although only reddies were caught it was a fun session, and great to be on the water during what can only be described as a magnificent sunset. By skillfully using the mood lighting provided by the sunset, Allan and Kim seized the romantic opportunity with both hands, and attempted to mate their two hobies, in the hope that they might start a hobie breeding program. By remaining quiet and moving slowly I managed to capture this special moment on film. :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great report from "Team ACT".. a nice turnout, great fish and amusing reports. well done everyone!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

LOL @ Squidder :lol:

I took GUDDHU back to the dealer today for a minor adjustment to the rudder system and they noticed a slight swelling of the belly area on her, a quick ultrasound has revealed there is a new baby on the way, she is due in about 3 weeks and her name will be Thuggai.

She looks very sweet from the photo.










I'm told that she will be a lovely moss green colour at birth


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

It's a Revo!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

caught2 said:


> Golly Allan, really?? So soon? What exactly will she be - I can't enlarge the pic to see better.
> 
> Going out tonight - I think I'll drop into LBG as thunderstorms are forecast for the next few evenings, so it might be difficult to fish


Yes really Kim, she is a Revolution Fish model.

Isnt Suzi soo lucky tehehehe :twisted:

I'm having a few days off the water this week, I am absolutely stuffed having fished almost every day out of the last 7.

Going to do a Spot X hike one evening this week, it's time to catch up with a few of my little river freinds having not seen one of them since before xmas.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Great reports guys.

Bloody impressed with that fish Funda and I cant belive you call it small. Congrats on the expectant arrival.

Hi Jason, looks like you're not missing much. Any chance of getting the how to on your patented flattie filleting technique?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

What a great team effort at getting stuck into the local water. Cranking Cod Funda :shock:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Scott - just sent you a PM about filleting flatties :wink:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks Jase

Got it perfect

Cheers

Scott


----------



## sair (Dec 10, 2006)

hey guys,

great to hear you had so much fun with my bro. he NEVER has been much of a morning person!

Al, your a legend. Circumstances like this are the story of paffoh's life ! (i love you bro, but you have s%&t luck sometimes!).

sair
:wink:


----------

